# inet freigabe



## dave_ (30. Mai 2001)

hi,
Da ich jetzt DSL habe wollt ich mein inet freigeben, wie das über die inet freigabe von windoof geht ist schon klar.

Aber: ich habe ja nen langes kabel vom dsl modem, was normalerweise in die netzwerkarte geht. Kann ich mit diesem kabel in hub gehen, und an diesen hub weitere rechner dranhängen, wovon einer host macht und eben das inet freigibt ?

sonst bräuchte ich 2 netzwerkarten, also mir würde der hub als eine art verlängerung und vor allem als netzweraknschluss des hosts nützen.

Vorher habe ich mit nem ungekreuzten kabel vom dslmodem in port1, und wieder mit nem ungekreuzten kabel von port2 in rechner, hat nicht gefunuzt.

vielleicht hat ja wer ne idee, fänd ich cool.


----------



## darthRAVER (9. Juni 2001)

ich glaub das geht nicht (wollte es bei mir schon mal ausprobieren), anscheinend brauchst du ne neue netzwerkkarte für deine dsl-connection


----------



## dave_ (10. Juni 2001)

ich hab jetzt nen router  

aber es geht schon, also man kann vom modem nen kabel in uplink, und von port2 in rechner, is dann wie ne verlängerung. bei mir ging das nicht, weil ich nen reinen 100er hub hab, man bruach nen switch oder irgend nen hub der auch 10 kann


----------

